# Sewing horse items (also- anyone have a sleazy pattern?)



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can do a search and find more Horse Forum threads like this 

I've spoken with one person who purchased the Suitability hood pattern, and she liked it and sells completed sleazys/slinkies/mane tamers to her show team. I've spoken with plenty others who just traced off an existing hood for free. I actually paid like $5 for a hole-filled sleazy just to use it as a pattern (considerably less than I'd pay for the Suitability one!) 

There are several large fabric stores in my area, including outlets, so sourcing materials is fairly simple in North Texas. There is one store in particular who has a large "active wear" department which caters to gymnasts - they have a huge selection of heavy weight spandex type materials which are perfect. Since horses can be tough on their clothes, I want to actually feel any fabric prior to purchasing it - fabric purchased online is rarely what I expected when it arrives!

Oilcloth canvas works well for hay bags, and you can find pretty colors and patterns. Even Joann's or Hancock Fabrics have good canvas, duck, and water-resistant treated outdoor fabric selections.


----------

